# Oberon covers - Corner or Velcro style?



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi good morning, 

I NEED an Oberon cover, was interested before but am now completely obsessed after seeing everyone's photos. 

Wondering the general consensus is concerning the corner vs velcro style. 

Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Toronto_LV, 

in addition to the responses you get here, we've had this question several times--if you do a search using the Google search box in the upper right using the terms: corner velcro you'll get a bunch of threads that discuss this.

I'm a Velcro girl myself.  I did a video showing how secure the K1 is with Velcro.  (My K1 still hasn't forgiven me--I had to reshoot it about three times to get it right!)

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll get lots of opinions on this, but I much prefer the corners.  I like to take my Kindle out and read it naked, so it's pretty easy to do with the corners.  They are very secure, holding the Kindle in place very well.  I personally don't like the idea of putting velcro on my Kindle, and it would be more difficult to remove it easily.  Welcome to the Oberon world, you will love it!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to really like the corners, until I tried the velcro. Love the velcro!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I had an Oberon (K1) I preferred corners because I liked to change covers.  
deb


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the corner style and am completely satisfied with it.
No worries of the Kindle falling out.
I also don't want to apply velcro to my Kindle, which is how I gather that system works.  ??


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks everyone!

I'm seeing that it's really a preference thing, not that one is completely better than the other. 

This morning after seeing all the nice skins and covers used in combination, I realized that my Kindle was naked!!! 

It was like the Emperor's New Clothes (only completely different  )


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> This morning after seeing all the nice skins and covers used in combination, I realized that my Kindle was naked!!!


Lol, I didn't have a Kindle yet but soon after discovering Kindle Boards and looking at all the wonderful pictures someone showed me their Kindle in real life and all I could think of was get a Decal Girl and cover on that baby!

If I was to get an Oberon, I would go with corners. Tough decision if you like both; it really is a preference, both of them protect your Kindle.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

You are so right, it is personal preference. Both are equally safe, it's just a matter of choice.

That said, my reason for choosing corners is so I can easily take it out to admire the back of the skin (pic is whole there) and I do not like stickers of any kind (I don't consider decalgirl to be a sticker) so therefore I don't want velcro stuck to the back of my Kindle.

Good luck with your choices......Lord knows there are TONS of possibilities!!! Let us know what you decide, or make a thread about it along the way....they are always so much fun. =)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Both are highly secure, so it's purely a matter of personal preference.  The reason I didn't choose velcro was because of my decalgirl decal.  I didn't want to apply anything that would interfere with the beautiful design!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I generally prefer velcro, but it doesn't really matter in this case.  They both work


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Like skyblue, I chose the corner style instead of Velcro. This was for my first Oberon cover, that I ordered last night. I also ordered a Decalgirl skin last night and thought the Velcro might be a problem for the Decalgirl skin.

I was a little hesitant to order the corner style, until I read that it holds the Kindle pretty securely. That was my only concern.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

You are right... Velcro would be a problem if you are going to put on a skin...


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Never tried velco.  I have corners and LOVE them for the security and ease of taking the K2 out of the cover as I do sometimes...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> You are right... Velcro would be a problem if you are going to put on a skin...


How is it a problem? The velcro goes on the skin just like it would the K itself, and it sticks well.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I will definitely keep you all posted, thank you for the feedback. 

I was writing on another thread how I'm at an impasse because I love that damn blue butterfly Oberon almost more than life, but I can't shake the feeling that one of the other designs is better value money wise because of all the intricate design.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So you would prefer to buy something you really didn't like because it doesn't seem such good value?  Surely value is what you love?  PS I have the blue butterfly and it is lovely.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> I will definitely keep you all posted, thank you for the feedback.
> 
> I was writing on another thread how I'm at an impasse because I love that goddamn blue butterfly Oberon almost more than life, but I can't shake the feeling that one of the other designs is better value money wise because of all the intricate design.


Buy the blue butterfly!! If you love it, then it has greater value to YOU and that's what counts. If you buy another design you might always think wistfully about the blue butterfly.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I got corners, but it bugs me that I have to squeeze my Kindle over to get at the power button, as the top left corner is in the way. I will get velcro if I ever get another one. I never take it out though. If I read my Kindle "naked," I'd stick with corners.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Do the "new style" corners also block access to the power button?  Thanks


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lizziebeth said:


> Do the "new style" corners also block access to the power button? Thanks


Yes, mine is the new style, and unfortunately, it's a little bit of a pain to get at the power button, and if I didn't have nails, it would be even more of a pain.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> I was writing on another thread how I'm at an impasse because I love that d*mn blue butterfly Oberon almost more than life, but I can't shake the feeling that one of the other designs is better value money wise because of all the intricate design.


I love the butterfly and think it is a great choice!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toronto_LV said:


> I will definitely keep you all posted, thank you for the feedback.
> 
> I was writing on another thread how I'm at an impasse because I love that d*mn blue butterfly Oberon almost more than life, but I can't shake the feeling that one of the other designs is better value money wise because of all the intricate design.


Buy the butterfly....Just my completely unbiased opinion  Really...trust me, not biased at all. 










(I will say, they're not using the pebbled leather anymore though, it's much smoother now)


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I went thru the exact same dilema about 3 weeks ago when I purchased my first Oberon.  I chose velcro and am so happy I did.  First - I very seldom take my Kindle out of the cover. Second - The corners just look awful and distracting to me.  If I get another case - it will be another Oberon w/velcro - so changing them out is not an issue.  Hope this helps.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Buy the butterfly....Just my completely unbiased opinion  Really...trust me, not biased at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your combo is stunning! I really like the pebbled leather and am sorry to hear they are not using it anymore!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Buy the butterfly....Just my completely unbiased opinion  Really...trust me, not biased at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

If you like the Butterfly one that much, it seems that is the best "value"; 

get what makes your heart sing!

After a few days, you're going to forget what you spent on it, but you're going to be looking at that cover for a long time;

Regarding the Velcro vs. straps, I prefer the straps; I have the new thinner straps and mine aren't in the way of any buttons on my K2. 
But as everyone is saying, it is a matter of personal preference; 

I think, though, as far as resale, it's a bit easier to sell if you have the straps, if that is a consideration for you.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I just ordered blue butterfly!!!!!!!!      

I had a really bad experience with the amazon black cover today.... BAD... but knowing an Oberon is on its way makes everything better.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you made a great choice!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You will love the cover. Good choice. My daughter has the same cover and it is beautiful.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. i'm really excited.

One question if anyone can help me out.. I am desperate to know if the Oberon case has those malicious hooks to secure it into the Kindle (like my evil Amazon cover had)

Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

No hooks, just straps; very easy and very secure.
I'm so excited for you, and glad you got the one you love; 
Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you ayuryogini... i most definitely will!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Toronto_LV said:


> I just ordered blue butterfly!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a really bad experience with the amazon black cover today.... BAD... but knowing an Oberon is on its way makes everything better.


I am sooooo excited for you! You are going to love your Oberon. Can't wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I was having a stressful workday, and then I received an email saying my Oberon had shipped!!

It made allll the difference... 

will definitely post a pic of the skin/cover combo...I'm counting the days. It might take a while to get here because I went with cheapo shipping.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Toronto_LV said:


> I was having a stressful workday, and then I received an email saying my Oberon had shipped!!
> 
> It made allll the difference...
> 
> will definitely post a pic of the skin/cover combo...I'm counting the days. It might take a while to get here because I went with cheapo shipping.


If you chose USPS, you're actually in good shape. UPS has taken everyone longer to arrive. So you should get it soon!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you!! I can't wait until I get home and find it there...


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Pic?


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

not here yet! i am dying for it...lol.. how dramatic. 

every day when I get home from work I hold my breath for a second.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

It will arrive soon, I'm sure! I can sympathize with your eagerness to receive it, though. 

I was so excited when my Oberon arrived. After waiting all that time, it arrived so silently that I didn't know until I opened the door to check (which I was doing about once an hour, lol!). I thought that UPS would have knocked, or that I would have heard the truck, but no.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

lol.. you DO sound like you can sympathize!!

Today was the worst... I pick up my mail at a communal box thing, and in my mailbox was the key to the BIG mail box for packages... I held my breath excitedly as I opened the big box... and inside was an iron that I forgot I had ordered. AN IRON. 

Needless to say, it was a bit of a let down...but I'm still excited and looking forward to it!!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Ha ha!  How aggravating! I guess while you are waiting for your Oberon, you can pass the time by ironing.    I am sure it will be there soon. It's hard to know how much longer it would take for an international delivery than it took for US delivery. I hope it arrives soon, though. By the way, my Oberon cover was worth all the anticipation - - it is prettier than I had ever imagined.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Toronto_LV said:


> lol.. you DO sound like you can sympathize!!
> 
> Today was the worst... I pick up my mail at a communal box thing, and in my mailbox was the key to the BIG mail box for packages... I held my breath excitedly as I opened the big box... and inside was an iron that I forgot I had ordered. AN IRON.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a bit of a let down...but I'm still excited and looking forward to it!!


An iron?  UGH! I HATE to iron.... I hope your Oberon arrives soon!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh no, how ironic!
Sorry couldn't resist (hope it arrives soon).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Oh no, how ironic!
> Sorry couldn't resist (hope it arrives soon).


Wa wa waaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

ironic

too funny!!  

Still not here... but i promise a pic very soon (i hope)!


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

it came!!!     

It's finally here, and having it in real life is even better than i imagined!

forgive the poor colour quality of the pictures, they are taken from my blackberry:


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay!!! I am so happy for you, Toronto_LV!  It is beautiful, too.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to hear your "baby" has finally arrived!  It's Gorgeous!  Thanks for posting photos for us to enjoy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto_LV said:


> it came!!!
> 
> It's finally here, and having it in real life is even better than i imagined!
> 
> forgive the poor colour quality of the pictures, they are taken from my blackberry:


Enjoy! What did you choose, corners or velcro?


----------

